# Searching for Liang, Shou-Yu's Nine Segment Buddhist Breathing VHS



## IronPalmJimmy (Jan 1, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm trying to track down a copy of an old VHS tape by Grandmaster Shou-Yu Liang titled *"Nine Segment Buddhist Breathing."* I believe this was originally part of a three-tape series that included "Health Maintenance Qigong" and "Microcosmic Circulation" and they're companions to his book "Qigong Empowerment." For some reason they were never re-mastered and brought out on DVD or Digital release and I'm not trying to track down a copy. All three would be nice, but the Nine Segment Buddhist Breathing VHS tape will suffice. 

Does anyone here know any collectors, video nerds, hoarders, or Qigong enthusiasts who might have a copy of this sitting on a shelf somewhere? 

I've reached out to someone at Liang, Shou-Yu's website several times and never received any responses. I also reached out to Wen-Ching Wu over at his Way Dragon website and he was kind enough to let me know that he does not have any available. 

Any help, leads or info would be greatly appreciated.

- Jimmy


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 2, 2020)

Have you tried www.worldcat.org


----------



## IronPalmJimmy (Jan 4, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Have you tried www.worldcat.org



Yes, I've tried just about every commercial source available on the internet. Any place like Qi Journal or Worldcat that may have sold it once; are out of stock now. I've contacted Wen, Ching-Wu as well as Liang, Shou-Yu's schools; and neither have any old VHS copies lying around. My only option left is to find a collector of some sort. Someone who may have backed up their collection digitally?


----------



## vince1 (Jan 6, 2020)

IronPalmJimmy said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to track down a copy of an old VHS tape by Grandmaster Shou-Yu Liang titled *"Nine Segment Buddhist Breathing."* I believe this was originally part of a three-tape series that included "Health Maintenance Qigong" and "Microcosmic Circulation" and they're companions to his book "Qigong Empowerment." For some reason they were never re-mastered and brought out on DVD or Digital release and I'm not trying to track down a copy. All three would be nice, but the Nine Segment Buddhist Breathing VHS tape will suffice.
> 
> Does anyone here know any collectors, video nerds, hoarders, or Qigong enthusiasts who might have a copy of this sitting on a shelf somewhere?
> 
> ...



Have you searched Tom Bisio's website.


----------



## vince1 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## IronPalmJimmy (Jan 8, 2020)

Tom Bisio has a number of fine products and I have most of them; including the Tu Na Si Ba video; however, it's not what I'm looking for. The Nine Segment Buddhist Breathing teaches a number of specialized Buddhist Practices: precious vessel qigong, achieving through spiritual flame and  a few others that I am particularly interested in.


----------



## Joshua Lohan (Dec 19, 2021)

IronPalmJimmy said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to track down a copy of an old VHS tape by Grandmaster Shou-Yu Liang titled *"Nine Segment Buddhist Breathing."* I believe this was originally part of a three-tape series that included "Health Maintenance Qigong" and "Microcosmic Circulation" and they're companions to his book "Qigong Empowerment." For some reason they were never re-mastered and brought out on DVD or Digital release and I'm not trying to track down a copy. All three would be nice, but the Nine Segment Buddhist Breathing VHS tape will suffice.
> 
> Does anyone here know any collectors, video nerds, hoarders, or Qigong enthusiasts who might have a copy of this sitting on a shelf somewhere?
> 
> ...


Hi Jimmy, I have Grandmaster Shou-Yu Liang's 9 Nine Segment Buddhist Breathing VHS. It's a great meditation; calming and balancing. I've only learned this through the book and video - although I was shown a very similar meditation from a local Tibetan Buddhist Sangha. The video only shows the 9 segment practice and corresponds with the Qigong Empowerment book. It's good to see how the instructor moves as he performs the whole sequence, but I don't think there is any additional info not found in the book. Precious vessel and spiritual flame are NOT part of the vhs series - wish they were though! Sometime in 2022 it is my intention to have the vhs digitalized. Assuming it's of usable quality I could send you a copy, so long as you pay the Grandmaster what the vhs would cost.   -Josh


----------

